# Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Ich versuche gerade auf meinem neuen Rechner Windows 7 zu installieren. Wenn ich den PC hochfahre, piepst dieser kurz laut, ich krieg irgendeinen Fehlerbildschirm auf dem irgendwas mit Boot steht (ist nur ganz kurz da), und ich lande im UEFI.
Dort will ich dann die Bootreihenfolge ändern, aber diese Option ist "ausgegraut".
Das Mainboard ist ein Asus P8Z68.
Habe den Rechner extra von Mindfactory extra zusammenbauen und lassen, weil ich von einigen Leuten gehört habe, dass es sehr "gefährlich" sei sich den Rechner selber zusammen zu bauen (für euch nicht ), und meine Garantie auf die einzelnen Komponenten bei Beschädigung natürlich auch flöten geht. 
Der Mindfactory Techniksupport antwortet nicht auf meine E-Mail und telefonisch kann ich auch keinen erreichen.

Ich hoffe wirklich ihr habt eine Idee. Ich nämlich nicht


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Die Bootreihenfolge kannst Du auch ändern, wenn Du während des Hochfahrens F8 drückst. Falls Du soweit kommst 

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt da genau? Vielleicht kannst Du die abfotografieren und hier posten.

Grüße


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

F8 drücken hilft leider auch nicht 
Und die Fehlermeldung würde ich gerne abfotografieren, aber die erscheint nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde!
Bevor ich ins UEFI geschmissen werden, steht da allerdings noch "Kein Bootgerät gefunden". Da kann ich dann nur "OK" klicken und befinde mich dann im UEFI.


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Dann würde ich mal das Gehäuse aufmachen, und schauen, ob die Festplatte korrekt angeschlossen ist. Vielleicht hat sich ja ein Kabel gelöst.

Die Festplatte braucht 1 SATA-Anschluss zum Board und 1x Strom vom Netzteil über einen SATA-Stromstecker.


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

OK, mach ich!


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Jetzt kann ich die Festplatte auswählen, bekomme jedoch dann eine Fehlermeldung "Boot devices not found, reboot and select proper boot device".
Das Laufwerk ist korrekt angeschlossen.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Erscheint im Boot-Menü, dass du mit F8 aufrufen kannst, das DVD Laufwerk nicht auch?


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Nein. Eben nicht 
Allerdings erscheint seitdem ich die Kabel der Festplatte kontrolliert habe meine Festplatte. Das Laufwerk ist richtig angeschlossen (zumindest sitzen die Kabel) und wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wenn das Laufwerk an Strom und an das Datenkabel angeschlossen ist und das SATA Kabel auch am Board dran ist, dann könntest du mal ein anderes Laufwerk ausprobieren, wenn du eines hast.
Im BIOS scheint das Laufwerk auch nicht auf?


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wie kommts eigentlich, dass ich ein anderes S-ATA Kabel an die Festplatte anschliessen musste um sie zum laufen zu bringen??? Ich dachte Mindfactory hätte getestet -.-
Zum Laufwerk: Im Gehäuse sind einige Kabel mit der Aufschrift "HDD/DVD", angeschlossen ist ein S-ATA Kabel..Die sind nicht zufälligerweise vertauscht oder sowas? (Sorry für die dumme Frage).

Und ich habe keine anderes Laufwerk zum Testen!


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wenn das Kabel mechanisch passt, sollte das schon passen.

Ist die Option im UEFI immer noch ausgegraut?


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ich habs! Es klappt! Nochmal alle Kabel kontrolliert, und beim booten F8 gedrückt, jetzt kann ich von CD Booten. Allerdings erscheint wenn ich nicht F8 drücke immer noch die Fehlermeldung mit "No Boot devicec found.."
Werde jetzt erstmal Windows installieren und hoffe das mit der Festplatte alles OK ist (musste wie gesagt ein anderes Kabel nehmen).

Edit: Ich krieg die Krise! Jetzt funktioniert meine Maus nicht wenn ich sie hinten anschliesse. Benutze ich die vorderen, oberen USB Ports funktioniert sie


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Das passt dann schon, wenn die Festplatte als erstes Bootmedium im UEFI eingestellt ist, kann er ja (noch) kein BS finden. Nach der Installation müsste dann alles funktionieren. 

SATA Kabel gehen öfter mal Schrott


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Dann werde ich nach der Installation die Festplatte als erstes Bootmedium einstellen. Ich hoffe, dass dann alles funktioniert. Wenn nicht, melde ich mich hier im Thread wieder 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Softy (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wenn Du bei der Installation unsicher bist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## darkfailure (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Danke, die Installation musste ich allerdings schon öfters machen  
Da lieg nicht das Problem. Im Moment bin ich eher etwas sauer wegen des kaputten Kabels, des (im Moment) nicht funktionierenden USB-Ports und den ganzen Fehlermeldungen. Ich hoffe ich kann das soweit alles beheben.

Edit: Soweit läuft jetzt alles, danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## darkfailure (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ich stell meine Frage zu UEFI mal hier rein, und mache nicht extra einen neuen Thread auf:

Wie kann ich den Treiber Signature "Zwang" (Driver Signature Enforcement) in UEFI ausstellen?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Das geht eher in Windows in der Benutzerkontensteuerung. Falls wir das Gleiche meinen


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Er meint, dass Windows (ich glaube nur bei x64) Treiber installiert, die eine gültige Signatur haben und das will er ausstellen. Wie das geht, hab ich leider vergessen 

Google hilft dir bestimmt, ist ein netter Kerl


----------



## darkfailure (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ich wollte das SSAA Tool und MotioninJoy benutzen, und beide "verlangen" das man Driver Signature Enforcement ausschaltet (beim booten F8 drücken und ausstellen).
Ich weiß nicht ob das nun was mit UEFI zu tun hat oder nicht, denn auf meinem alten Rechner (mit BIOS) kam ein schwarzes Menü von Windows wo man das ausstellen konnte.
Die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist aus, und über gpedit.msc klappt es auch nicht.

Google will mir nicht helfen


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wobei tritt das Problem denn auf?


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Nein, das ist nichts mit dem UEFI, das ist Windoof-Angelegenheit.

Wie gesagt, Google ist hilfsbereit


----------



## darkfailure (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wenn ich das SSAA Tool starten möchte, krieg ich eine Fehlermeldung welche laut Readme nur durch das Ausschalten der DSE behoben wird (durch drücken von F8 beim booten).

Edit: Vllt. hab ich zu früh F8 gedrückt...gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Du drückst F8 wohl zu früh. Du darfst nicht während des Bios Screen (POST) drücken, sondern erst etwas später. Gutes Timing ist da wichtig


----------



## darkfailure (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Hat geklappt, hatte wohl wirklich das falsche Timing. Danke!


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Bitte  Viel Spaß beim Downsampeln


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Das Timing ist in allen Lebenslagen wichtig 

Viel Spaß beim Downsamplen


----------



## Atholon (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir geantwortet

Die Kabel gehen tatsächlich desöfteren mal kaputt - gerade wenn man alles verkabelt hat und der Kabelbinder dann beim Transport unter Umständen einen Kabelbruch verursacht, ist dies ärgerlich.

Was die Signatur-Geschichte angeht, so ist das definitiv ein Windows-Ding. Google hat mir da dieses ausgespuckt:

Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider 1.3b

Vielleicht geht es ja damit


----------



## darkfailure (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben wir geantwortet



Jep, nach einigen Stunden 
Aber ich hab euch ja geschrieben, dass das austauschen des Kabels das behoben hat 

Und lustig das du das Tool hier gerade postest, wollte gerade fragen ob es eine dauerhafte Methode gibt das Driver Signing auszuschalten


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

UEFI ist eine schöne Grafische Bios und viele Leute machen sich nicht mal Gedanken was UEFI Bios ist, diese grafische Oberflächen ist nur eine Tarnung damit die Leute denken wow geiles Bios aber was die Firmen mit UEFI im Hintergrund machen interessiert nimmanden, ich sage nur uefi und die totale überwachung wenn ipv6 kommt wird es noch besser, Gegründet wurde die TCPA/TCG 1999 von Compaq, HP, IBM, Intel und Microsoft, UEFI TCPA TC TCG TXT TPM LaGrande Palladium.

Was ist TCPA?


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> UEFI ist eine schöne Grafische Bios und viele Leute machen sich nicht mal Gedanken was UEFI Bios ist, diese grafische Oberflächen ist nur eine Tarnung damit die Leute denken wow geiles Bios aber was die Firmen mit UEFI im Hintergrund machen interessiert nimmanden, ich sage nur uefi und die totale überwachung wenn ipv6 kommt wird es noch besser, Gegründet wurde die TCPA/TCG 1999 von Compaq, HP, IBM, Intel und Microsoft, UEFI TCPA TC TCG TXT TPM LaGrande Palladium.
> 
> Was ist TCPA?


 Bitte?  Nichts für ungut, aber das ist völlig falsch!

UEFI ist der Nachfolger vom BIOS, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt grafische und Text-Versionen.

Und wo hast du bitte den Blödsinn mit der Überwachung her? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

The Trusted Computing Group (TCG) has defined UEFI specifications that contains the requirements for measuring boot events into TPM PCRs and adding boot event entries into the Event Log, and definitions of a standard interface to the TPM on an UEFI platform. The specifications are hosted on the TCG website as:

UEFI - UEFI Specifications and Tools


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Ich darf übersetzen:

Die Trusted Computing Grozp (TCG) hat UEFI-Spezifikationen defininiert, welche die Voraussetzungen, um Boot-Events (Ereignisse beim Boot-Vorgang) in die TPM PCRs einzumessen, um Boot-Event-Einträge in das Event-Log einzutragen und Definitionen einer Standard-Benutzeroberfläche für das TPM im UEFI beinhalten. (Kleinere Fehler dürft ihr behalten, größere nehme ich gern zur Kenntnis ).

Was genau hat das jetzt mit Überwachung zu tun?


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Intel, HP und Microsoft wollen diese TCPA durchsetzen das geht nur wenn alle Hardware sowie Bios diesen TCPA/TCG/TPM Chip haben, mit TCPA ist es möglich den Herstellern die Kontrolle über die Hardware haben wenn Intel und Microsoft nicht passt könnten die mit dem Masterserver die PC´s abschalten oder System verbannen, UEFI musst online tauglich sein damit UEFI immer auf neusten stand ist, UEFI hat eine Remote fukntion damit du dein pc von weiten verwalten kannst es gibst wie immer ein rootkey das haben nur Intel und Microsoft und die Regierung, alle Leute die UEFI haben könnte man den Bios Cracken oder mann müste nen rootkey haben und könnte man Schäden einrichten, das wegen will Microsoft Windows 8 unbedingt UEFI 2.3.1 wegen dem TCG, Bei Intel CPU heißt TCPA = TXT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPyqRObDX3c


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Intel, HP und Microsoft wollen diese TCPA durchsetzen das geht nur wenn alle Hardware sowie Bios diesen TCPA/TCG/TPM Chip haben, mit TCPA ist es möglich den Herstellern die Kontrolle über die Hardware haben wenn Intel und Microsoft nicht passt könnten die mit dem Masterserver die PC´s abschalten oder System verbannen


Soll ich den Teil jetzt so verstehen, dass du ernsthaft glaubst, dass man von einem Masterserver alle PCs mit UEFI abschalen könnte? 



schnuffel schrieb:


> UEFI musst online tauglich sein damit UEFI immer auf neusten stand ist


Falsch! UEFI ist einfach nur der Nachfolger von BIOS. PUNKT! UEFI wird genauso manuell geupdatet, wie BIOS auch!



schnuffel schrieb:


> UEFI hat eine Remote fukntion damit du dein pc von weiten verwalten kannst es gibst wie immer ein rootkey das haben nur Intel und Microsoft und die Regierung, alle Leute die UEFI haben könnte man den Bios Cracken oder mann müste nen rootkey haben und könnte man Schäden einrichten, das wegen will Microsoft Windows 8 unbedingt UEFI 2.3.1 wegen dem TCG damit, Bei Intel heißt TCPA = TXT.
> 
> Trusted Computing - TCPA / TCG - YouTube


 Das ist das Lächerlichste, was ich je gelesen habe. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wer dir sowas eingeredet hat, aber vergiss das mal ganz schnell wieder. Es ist nicht nur falsch, sondern grundlegend bescheuert (entschuldigt den Audruck) und ich weiß wirklich nicht, wer auf sowas kommt.

Also ich darf doch bitten: Das hier ist ein ernst gemeintes Forum, in dem ernsthaft Hilfesuchende von ernsthaften Hilfestellern Wissen über Hardware usw. erlangen wollen. Hör auf, so einen Unfug zu schreiben, nachher glaubt das noch einer


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Also du hast dich nicht genug Informiert über TCPA, TCG, TC, TPM, TXT.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ich liebe Verschwörungstheorien  Weißt Du zufällig auch, ob die Mondlandung fingiert war? Wer steckt tatsächlich hinter dem Kennedy-Attentat?


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Also du hast dich nicht genug Informiert über TCPA, TCG, TC, TPM, TXT.


 Ich gebe dir Recht, ich weiß nichts über diese Zusatzchips/-funktionen. Aber der Gedanke, dass UEFI irgendetwas anderes wäre, als der Nachfolger des mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen BIOS, und mit einer Unterstützung für hohe Auflösungen, die Maus und Text- und einen Grafikmodus ausgestattet wurde, ist schon sehr sehr merkwürdig.

Aber die Behauptung, dass durch irgendwelche Zusatzchips außenstehende Personen oder Unternehmen (Intel, Microsoft, Regierung) auf den PC zugreifen könnten oder ihn sogar fernsteuern oder beschädigen könnten, ist schlicht völliger Quatsch. Das klingt nach einer verdammt schlechten Verschwörungstheorie. Aber egal, wer es in die Welt gesetzt hat und egal, warum, es ist nicht der Fall.


@Softy: Dankeschon


----------



## Seeefe (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Kommt davon wenn man alles auf YouTube glaubt 

Will ich sehen das Intel, meinen PC fernsteuern kann nur weil mein Board UEFI hat


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

jeder weisst das Microsoft und Intel immer versuchen in einer weise die Leute zu Überwachen das ist doch normal, Intels und microsoft Traum ist TCPA durchzusetzen ohne das die leute davon wissen, damit TCPA funktioniert ist ein neues Bios fällig, UEFI hat diese TCPA eingendschaften die man braucht.


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> jeder weisst das Microsoft und Intel immer versuchen in einer weise die Leute zu Überwachen das ist doch normal, Intels und microsoft Traum ist TCPA durchzusetzen ohne das die leute davon wissen, damit TCPA funktioniert ist ein neues Bios fällig, UEFI hat diese TCPA eingendschaften die man braucht.


 Schon der erste Teil ist falsch! Microsoft hat nichts davon, Informationen zu sammeln und Intel erst recht nicht! Facebook, Google und Co. sind Seiten, die von Informationen leben, das ist Richtig. Aber die können auch nicht mehr machen, als deine Surfgewohnheiten (in legalem Maße) zu speichern und dir z.B. Werbung anbieten. 

Ich sage es nochmal: Man kann niemanden im oder durch UEFI überwachen, das ist Blödsinn. Ich gebe ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass auch du (früher oder später) merken wist, dass du hier irsinnige Verschwörungstheorien verbreitest, aber bitte: Denk doch mal nach, die Welt hat sich nicht zum Ziel gemacht, die Menschheit zu überwachen Und wir leben auch übrigens nicht mehr in DDR-Zeiten, wo auf jeden Bürger ein Überwacher kam.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



huntertech schrieb:


> die Welt hat sich nicht zum Ziel gemacht, die Menschheit zu überwachen



Google aber schon


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



Softy schrieb:


> Google aber schon


 Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass z.B. Google oder Facebook davon leben, Informationen zu sammeln und zu verkaufen. Aber da ist dennoch ein Unterschied zwischen dem, was die beiden dürfen und machen (Infos wie Suchgewohnheiten oder angeklickte Seiten sammeln, anonym speichert und so auch verkaufen, damit du dann z.B. bei der nächsten Suchanfrage die passende Werbung bekommst) und dem, was schnuffel willkürlich ausgewählten Unternehmen (wie der Regierung selbst!) vorwirft (Kontrolle der Nutzung eines PCs, Beschädigung oder Fernsteuerung eines PCs, illegale Benutzerüberwachung, ...).

Und sowas ist schon wirklich nicht mehr in Ordnung, nachher glaubt das noch einer


----------



## Seeefe (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ic hab ma gelesen: das durch den implementierten Netzwerkstack die _*theoretische*_ Möglichkeit besteht, Daten unbemerkt zu einer belibiegen Adresse zu senden.

Also wenn du sofest davon überzeugt bist, das Intel,MS usw. die Leute mit UEFI überwachen können, dann ist das Internet der Falsche Ort für dich


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ok, jetzt weiß ich endlich, wieso ich jeden Tag 20 Mails bekomme, die mir eine Penisvergrößerung ans Herz legen


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Microsoft, Intel, IBM und HP sind die gründer von TCPA wenn das erstmal Durchgesetz wird dann wird das ne schöne zukunft geben, UEFI Bios hat eine Remote eingebaut damit mann mit TCPA von aussen dein bios verwalten kannst.


----------



## Seeefe (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Microsoft, Intel, IBM und HP sind die gründer von TCPA wenn das erstmal durchgesetz wird dann wird das ne schöne zukunft geben.


 
Hast du dich hier nur angemeldet, weil du Verschwörungstheorien verbreiten möchtest?

Wie wird die Zukunft den dan aussehen?^^

Naja, da Intel, etc. mMn keinen wirklichen Gewinn durch sowas einfahren würden, ist das völliger Unfug


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Ist das Anliegen vom TE eigentlich erledigt? Ich hoffe doch, denn wenn die Spammerei so weitergeht, kommt bald der Kerkermeister und sperrt hier zu


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

ein AMD Dual Core Kostet ca. 60 euro 3.400 MHZ intel kostst fast ca. 140 € und wegen 5 prozent mehr leistung 80 euro mehr blechen du finazierst deren Techniken und deren Werbung von den du keinen vorteil haben wirst.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> ein AMD Dual Core Kostet ca. 60 euro 3.400 MHZ intel kostst fast ca. 140 € und wegen 5 prozent mehr leistung 80 euro mehr blechen du finazierst deren Techniken und deren Werbung von den du keinen vorteil haben wirst.



Jetzt hör mal auf mit diesem Shice  Geh ins Computer BILD-Forum, da wirst Du vllt. auf offene Ohren stoßen.  Hier nicht, hier sitzen die Checker


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Computer-bild würde ech TCPA gut reden damit die Leute glauben das TCPA die PC´s sicher macht.


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> ein AMD Dual Core Kostet ca. 60 euro 3.400 MHZ intel kostst fast ca. 140 € und wegen 5 prozent mehr leistung 80 euro mehr blechen du finazierst deren Techniken und deren Werbung von den du keinen vorteil haben wirst.


 Also jetzt mal ehrlich. Hier sind einige Leute unterwegs, die wirklich Ahnung haben von Hardware (u.a. quantenslipstream, Softy, ghostadmin, Dr. Bakterius, Hawx, oder Ich). Und du kannst fragen wen du willst, die für dich angenehmste Beurteilung deiner Posts wird lauten, dass du ein wenig zu viel getrunken hast. Ich will ja wirklich niemandem zu nahe treten, aber du kommst hier rein, haust direkt erstmal 9 Posts mit sinnlosen Verschwörungstheorien raus und dein 10. Post behauptet doch ernsthaft, dass 140€-CPUs genauso schnell wären wie 60€-CPUs und kommst gleich wieder auf deinen Überwachungs-Shice zurück. 

Wir sind hier in einem Hardwareforum, hier wird über Fakten diskutiert und so wie ich das sehe, hast du weder Ahnung von Hardware, noch von logischen Zusammenhängen.

Und was bitte soll der Post mit den Testergebnissen bedeuten, den versteht doch keiner 

@Softy: Wenn das hier so weitergeht, hol ich den Kerkermeister, das wird mir doch langsam zu blöd


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Hier sind einige Leute unterwegs, die wirklich Ahnung haben von Hardware (u.a. quantenslipstream, Softy, ghostadmin, Dr. Bakterius, Hawx, oder Ich).



Du?   Und ghostadmin gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

naja ich wollte nur sagen weil der eine meinte das intel und Microsoft kein geld verdinnt mit TCPA.


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> naja ich wollte nur sagen weil der eine meinte das intel und Microsoft kein geld verdinnt mit TCPA.


 Den Post zeigst du mir 

Aber bisher war nur eine einzige Information, die du genannt hast, auch wirklich richtig, nämlich die, dass es TCPA überhaupt gibt. Der ganze Überwachungsquatsch oder die Behauptung mit den CPUs sind falsch!

@Softy: Wenn ich einen frage, ob der hier mal die letzten Seiten lesen kann, ist hier schneller dicht als du gucken kannst


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Computer-bild würde ech TCPA gut reden damit die Leute glauben das TCPA die PC´s sicher macht.


 
Was redest du eigentlich dauernd von TCPA?
Den Kram gibts seit 2003 nicht mehr. Der Nachfolger heißt TCG.


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Alle leute die Mainboard mit UEFI kaufen die fördern den überwachung chip TCG/TPM/TCPA/Intel TXT


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> Alle leute die Mainboard mit UEFI kaufen die fördern den überwachung chip TCG/TPM/TCPA/Intel TXT


 Wie oft willst du noch hören, dass das falsch ist?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du noch hören, dass das falsch ist?



Ich denke, Schnuffel ist ein Troll, der das gar nicht ernst meint.  Ich ignorier das jetzt


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

dann nenn mir nen grund warum UEFI nen Remoting sowie TCG und DRM Support hat.


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> dann nenn mir nen grund warum UEFI nen Remoting sowie TCG und DRM Support hat.


 Ganz einfach: Weil es auch Leute gibt, die ihren PC von anderen Orten aus steuern wollen (vorausgesetzt, es stimmt, dass es ein Remote gibt). Man muss nicht aus allem eine Verschwörungstheorie machen (auch wenn Softy die so mag  ). 

Oh man, Google sammelt meine Suchanfragen, jetzt komm ich bestimmt bald ins Fernsehen. Und die Telekom hat ja alle Telefonnummern mit Name und Adresse, das wird bestimmt verkauft. Und wenn ich ins Internet gehe, kann ich ja von Viren ausspioniert werden, da ist bestimmt Intel mit dabei. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass Fensterscheiben durchsichtig sind? Da kann auch ein Spanner Tag und Nacht durchgucken.

Nur mal als Beispiel, wie dumm solche Theorien sind


----------



## Seeefe (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> naja ich wollte nur sagen weil der eine meinte das intel und Microsoft kein geld verdinnt mit TCPA.


 
Ne ich meinte, das die kein Geld verdienen würden, wenn die z.B. meinen PC überwachen


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

aso hab dich falsch verstanden :o),naja mit TCG kann man schon schlimme sachen machen wenn das in die hände von falschen leuten kommt beispiel weise den regierungen.


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*



schnuffel schrieb:


> aso hab dich falsch verstanden :o),naja mit TCG kann man schon schlimme sachen machen wenn das in die hände von falschen leuten kommt beispiel weise den regierungen.


 Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an 

Dann erklär du mir mal bitte, wie die Regierung deinen Rechner so mir nichts dir nichts steuern sollte und vorallem, was die Regierung von einem kleinen Bürger will! Bei deinen Posts könnte man ja wirklich meinen, man wär noch in der DDR...


----------



## schnuffel (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

TCG ist die Abkürzung für Trusted Computing Group, ein von AMD, HP, IBM, Intel und Microsoft(Begriff 2) gegründetes Konsortium mit dem Ziel eine "vertrauenswürdige Computerplattform" zu schaffen. 200 Firmen sind momentan offiziell Mitglied in der Gemeinschaft, darunter - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - alles was in der Computerindustrie Rang und Namen hat. Die Firmen möchten in alle zukünftig hergestellten Computer einen Chip integrieren, der überwacht, "dass auf dem Computer alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht." Den so genannten TPM-Chip/Fritz-Chip(Begriff 3).
Die TCG baut auf das Prinzip der hardwareseitigen Verschlüsselung und Überwachung, da diese nicht gehackt oder manipuliert werden kann. Das Kernstück des Systems ist eben dieser TPM-Chip (\"Trusted Platform Module"), der auch den Spitznamen Fritz-Chip hat. Den hat es dem amerikanischen (ex-) Senator Fritz Hollings zu verdanken, der die TCG-Initiative vorantreibt.
Dieser Chip wird in das Mainboard oder den Prozessor integriert und wacht darüber, ob Software ohne Lizenz genutzt wird, an der Hardware etwas verändert wird, oder eine Sound-Datei, Video-Datei oder ein Dokument ohne Erlaubnis geöffnet wird. Der Chip ist also fest in den Computer integriert, kann nicht deaktiviert werden. Der Chip verschlüsselt auch den Datenverkehr zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten des PCs mit einem 2048-Bit-Schlüssel(Begriff 4). Dieser kann für jeden Computer individuell bis zu 10 Mal - für jeden Nutzer einen - generiert werden. Das Besondere dabei: Bisher konnte jeder Vorgang des Computers über Debugger angezeigt werden, der Nutzer konnte also "mitlesen", was der Computer gerade arbeitet. Durch diese Technik konnte bis jetzt fast jeder Kopierschutz geknackt und Sicherheitsfunktionen umgangen werden. Durch hardwareseitige Verschlüsselung wird dies unmöglich - und damit wird es auch unmöglich für Hobbyprogrammierer, Software umzuschreiben oder selbst Treiber weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern. Über den Schlüssel ist der Rechner zudem eindeutig identifizierbar und der Nutzer authentifizierbar. Für Hacker ist es nahezu unmöglich, den Fritz-Chip zu umgehen, erst recht, wenn der Chip, wie geplant, in den Prozessor(Begriff 5) integriert wird. Sollte der Schlüssel dennoch geknackt werden, hilft dies nur für den einzelnen Rechner weiter, flächendeckende Cracks wird es nicht geben können, da jeder Fritz-Chip per Zufall seinen eigenen Schlüssel generiert.
Es steht noch nicht fest, wie die Idee der TCG in der Praxis aussehen wird, es werden viele Möglichkeiten diskutiert, es wird viel spekuliert, aber was sich im Endeffekt durchsetzen wird, ist unklar, deshalb stelle ich hier allgemein vor, was die Mehrheit der TCG Mitglieder momentan innerhalb der nächsten 4 Jahre durchsetzen möchte: 

Was ist tcg?
http://blog.techflaws.org/tc-faq-de/#1


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Oh je. Ich verkaufe meinen Rechner und zocke nur noch offline mit der Playstation. Danke für die Aufklärung   

Das Ganze ist sowas von


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Mal ehrlich: Wenn ich illegale Software nutzen würde und die mich aufgrund dieses Chips indentifizieren würden, gäbe es eine Gegenklage wegen illegaler Computerspionage.

Das Thema ist sowas von unnötig. Ich bin hier jetzt raus, ich schreibe mir nicht die Finger wund. Wer gerne an solche Verschwörungstheorien glauben möchte, soll das tun, ich tu es nicht!


----------



## schnuffel (22. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

So leute es wird ernst, ich habe nen netten bericht gefunden
heise online - Windows 8: Trusted Platform Module als virtuelle SmartCard


----------



## huntertech (22. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

Kann es sein, dass du ein ganz kleines bisschen paranoid bist? Ich habe mir den Schwachsinn nochmal angetan, und die einzig auffindbaren Textstellen, die du meinen/missverstanden haben könntest, wären die:





> UEFI Secure Boot  kommt grundsätzlich zwar ohne TPM aus, aber sofern eines vorhanden ist,  kann das System die Signaturen der UEFI-Firmware selbst, des  Bootloaders (winload.efi), des Kernels und spezieller  Early-Launch-Anti-Malware-(ELAM-)Treiber anhand der im TPM gespeicherten  Schlüssel prüfen. Microsoft spricht von Measured Boot.


Heißt auf gut Deutsch, dass mit TPM beim Systemstart nach Viren gescannt werden kann.



> Auch das ELAM-Konzept  ist neu in Windows 8: Noch vor dem eigentlichen Systemstart können  Prüfroutinen starten, die beispielsweise Rootkits suchen. Intel wiederum  plant in Kooperation mit der zugekauften Sparte McAfee, mit Deepsafe auf vPro-PCs endlich das Konzept der parallel zum Betriebssystem als virtuelle Maschinen laufenden Netzwerkscanner umzusetzen.


Inhaltlich nochmal das gleiche, mit dem Zusatz, dass auch Netzwerk-Rechner gescannt werden können.



> Auch nach dem Start sollen sich unter Windows 8 nun TPM-Funktionen  nutzen lassen. So soll ein Windows-Assistent bei der Inbetriebnahme des  TPM helfen; bisher war dazu andere Software nötig. Per BitLocker Network  Unlock lässt sich beispielsweise die Festplattenverschlüsselung im  Netzwerk automatisch freischalten, wenn ein Windows-8-Server als  DHCP-Server läuft. Außerhalb des Firmennetzes muss der Nutzer dann  BitLocker wie üblich mit einem Passwort bedienen – bei einem  Gerätediebstahl sind die Daten auf der Festplatte also geschützt, sofern  sich der Rechner nicht mit dem Firmennetz verbinden kann. Das TPM soll  sich künftig auch als Zertifikatsspeicher nutzen lassen sowie als  virtuelle SmartCard.


Und hier steht nur, dass mit Windows 8 und TPM kann die Ver-/Entschlüsselung von Festplatten *innerhalb eines Netzwerkes* vereinfacht werden, außerhalb des Netzwerkes ist weiterhin der Schlüssel nötig (den übrigens weder die Regierung, noch Intel, noch Microsoft erstellt, sondern BitLocker oder du selbst).


Also was willst du von uns? Du kannst doch nicht ständig irgendwelche Sachtexte nehmen und steif und fest behaupten, dass da so ein geistiger Dünnschiss drinsteht, wie du ihn hier zu verbreiten versucht. Steht da nämlich nicht!




Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber so langsam wird es echt etwas seltsam...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 Installation mit UEFI (Bootreihenfolge nicht änderbar)*

@schnuffel: Hier gibt es ein geeignetes Unterforum in dem du ein Thread aufmachen und über deine Sorgen berichten kannst: Technologie gestern-heute-morgen

In diesem Thread, bei dem es nur um Probleme und Hilfestellungen geht, ist die Diskussion offtopic, unerwünscht und unnötig.


----------

